# Do You Take Days Off?



## Chet (Feb 13, 2021)

While you might be retired, it doesn't mean you have nothing to do. Here and now there is winter weather to deal with and snow removal. Then there are the usual house keeping and maintenance chores. While there is no job to get up and go out the door for, any empty time you have from not having to go to work quickly fills and it gets old. Therefore, today I'm doing nuttin'.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 13, 2021)

yes ---i will start something and then get out of the mood and then start something else--by the end of the day i havent completed anything


----------



## MrPants (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

I have plenty of "nuttin" days, and it doesn't bother me one iota.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

For me, there seem to be few days off, even in retirement.  My wife has disabilities such that there is very little that she can do without my involvement and I do all the house chores.  Years ago, we used to divide up the chores so that the one who cooked did not have to do the dishes.  I have always done the laundry, etc.

Also, I live in a condo association and seem to spend a fair amount of time helping people here with their computer problems.  I am constantly surprised that even though we now live in a computer-dominated world when you consider that nearly everything is, or has, some kind of computer in it, yet people are completely at sea whenever there is even the slightest hiccup.  Since we are neighbors, I just do this as a matter of course.  I don't ask for, and nobody offers, to pay me for my time.  

In addition, I have been actively involved in our condo association since shortly after we moved here.  I had long been president of the board, and have finally found a replacement this year.  I maintain the office computer, the security cameras computer, and the computer that manages our FOBs and garage door openers.  I also maintain the thermostat that controls the building temperature.  These things I get stuck with because other folks either can't, or won't learn how these things work.

Tony


----------



## terry123 (Feb 13, 2021)

I live in a condo and the people in the office and the guys that maintain everything are great.  We have become friends.  They don't have to but one of them comes by every day, brings my mail and takes any trash I have to the dumpster.  They do the same for other handicapped residents.  

Each Christmas I give them a really nice gift card and also give them a birthday card on their birthdays.   I always say thanks for everything they do for me.  I appreciate the way they go beyond their job to help me.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2021)

We're trapped in a spell of miserably cold weather, this past week, and probably for most of this coming week.  As a result, I've been doing very little other than spending time on the computer and TV.  Daytime TV is really a waste of electricity.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I live in a condo and the people in the office and the guys that maintain everything are great.  We have become friends.  They don't have to but one of them comes by every day, brings my mail and takes any trash I have to the dumpster.  They do the same for other handicapped residents.
> 
> Each Christmas I give them a really nice gift card and also give them a birthday card on their birthdays.   I always say thanks for everything they do for me.  I appreciate the way they go beyond their job to help me.


It would be nice if at least some people here did that.  There are a few of us who do these things for people in our association who can't fend for themselves.  We have 72 units in our building, so that comes to typically around 100 people or so.

In general, I do understand that we collectively buy into condos so that we have a relatively carefree lifestyle.  However, in an effort to keep costs down, the people who lived here when we first moved in back in 1988, had committees that did much of the work around here.  There was a sense of community in that we shared the work load, had various gatherings such as potluck, picnics, and holiday parties, not to mention the monthly birthday parties.  A couple of people had a monthly newsletter.  Our committees consisted of a social committee, a decorating committee, a safety committee, and a maintenance committee.  Then, we had a our annual spring and fall cleaning, in which most of us turned out to clean the building - wash windows, clean the boilers, etc.

As those people moved into nursing homes and new people moved in, the sense of community was gradually lost until the only person remaining to do these things was me, since we were by far the youngest in the building when we moved in.  As a result, we have had to hire a handyman to replace the maintenance committee, and the other committees fell by the way side.  From what our management company has told me, this is normal for associations across the country - the first group of people to move into an association are quite active in it, but as they are replaced by new residents, that sense of community dissipates.

Then, when started getting the computers I mentioned, it seemed natural for me to handle those since I have long been a software engineer.

So, what we discovered is that even in a condo, there is much work to be done and, as with most everything in life, you either pay for it to be done or do it yourself.  We have had the same management company since the building's early days and they have been taking on more of the work that the committees did, so their monthly bill has appropriately gone up.

Lately, since I am now 67, I have been attempting to turn over my work to others.  Unfortunately, there are very few who seem to understand anything about computers so it is likely that the management company will eventually have to hire somebody to take on that role.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We're trapped in a spell of miserably cold weather, this past week, and probably for most of this coming week.  As a result, I've been doing very little other than spending time on the computer and TV.  Daytime TV is really a waste of electricity.


I agree about daytime TV.   

In the frame of "misery loves company", I am glad to read that we are not alone in suffering this cold snap here in Minnesota.

Tony


----------



## charry (Feb 13, 2021)

Aww, how I wish for a day off....And I havnt even retired yet....


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

charry said:


> Aww, how I wish for a day off....And I havnt even retired yet....


I remember that from when I worked full time.  The thing that really helped me was to be working toward that dream of finally retiring:

1. Spend less than you earn
2. Pay yourself first - into your retirement fund and into paying off the mortgage early
3. Don't do anything to jeopardize your source of income (i.e. don't quit a job until you have another and/or just do the work at the job your have)

"You" in these items is not the "you" in the quote I posted, but instead a general use of the word.  Anyway, that is how I did it.  I know there are all manner of schemes that people try to sell to shortcut these things I listed, but I found that by just simply following these things, I got there sooner than later - retired 5 years early, if we consider retirement age being typically 65.  I had saved enough so that I was able to pay my own retirement for 6 years until I was old enough to hit that "sweet spot" for Social Security (or whatever the equivalent is in the UK), and still have plenty of savings to last into retirement.

Edit: Our goal for retirement was to have zero debt (including mortgage) and decent savings.  In the process of achieving those goals, we developed the habits that keep us in that state.  I can't imagine being retired and being saddled with debt.  To me, that would be something to lose sleep over.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh yes of course I give myself a day off. I'm very active so now I'm almost 66 , I find I get tired a little more than usual so if I have an active day then I'm tired the next day, so I do take a rest... can;t actually bring myself to take a whole day off, but yes I do take a rest of several hours


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep!  Sometimes I just need to kickback and ignore the world.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We're trapped in a spell of miserably cold weather, this past week, and probably for most of this coming week.  As a result, I've been doing very little other than spending time on the computer and TV.  Daytime TV is really a waste of electricity.


Try a Roku or Fire Stick...


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2021)

Do You Take Days Off?​
Days?

Too busy

Goin' with naps


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, but not today...flurries with ice pellets overnight. Temperature is up though  -20 here this morning.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2021)

_Brilliant Idea!_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I live in a condo and the people in the office and the guys that maintain everything are great.  We have become friends.  They don't have to but one of them comes by every day, brings my mail and takes any trash I have to the dumpster.  They do the same for other handicapped residents.
> 
> Each Christmas I give them a really nice gift card and also give them a birthday card on their birthdays.   I always say thanks for everything they do for me.  I appreciate the way they go beyond their job to help me.


@terry123 , you are fortunate but really, you deserve that extra. You're appreciative of what you receive and it's nice to know people like you who show that appreciation.

Too many people ignore that extra mile some people go for another. 

 I like your style!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2021)

Sure. Everyday!  Lol


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2021)

Naw, usually no days off for me; those 12 loads of laundry per week and those bank accounts ain't gonna balance themselves.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 14, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We're trapped in a spell of miserably cold weather, this past week, and probably for most of this coming week.  As a result, I've been doing very little other than spending time on the computer and TV.  Daytime TV is really a waste of electricity.


Daytime TV, except for a quick news broadcast, does not appeal. I do a lot of pacing, computer work, baking or dashing out in spite of the cold. I usually  make a list every AM and list five chores to do...be it big or small...all count. I also love reading and writing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2021)

It isn't  the amount of time I give myself its uninterrupted time that matters to me.  I just get involved in a good book and the phone rings, I start to sew and the hubby wants me to watch something on TV or find something on the internet. The list goes on.                                                        I think that's why I love to read until the wee hours of the morning. No interruptions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes. Occasionally I just don't feel like doing anything. I figure that when I had to work, I'd get up and go even though sometimes I felt like crap (heart condition). Now I can choose not to do anything if I don't want to. I just had to learn not to feel guilty about it.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 14, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes. Occasionally I just don't feel like doing anything. I figure that when I had to work, I'd get up and go even though sometimes I felt like crap (heart condition). Now I can choose not to do anything if I don't want to. I just had to learn not to feel guilty about it.


Haha  Believe me OneEyedDiva,  I've been retired for 29 years, and if, at first,  I ever did have any remorse about "not doing anything (and I doubt that I did)  it has definitely left me by now.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Naw, usually no days off for me; those 12 loads of laundry per week and those bank accounts ain't gonna balance themselves.


12 loads of laundry a WEEK??? Yikes!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Naw, usually no days off for me; those 12 loads of laundry per week and those bank accounts ain't gonna balance themselves.


12 loads of laundry a week?

Holy smokes, I'm not sure I did 12 loads of laundry a week when we were still a family of 8 under one roof.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 14, 2021)

far too often ... i tell myself i will do things then when the day comes i procrastinate.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 14, 2021)

With this miserable weather....bitterly cold, and constant snow flurries all day, I definitely took today off.  Fortunately, the Paramount Channel was rebroadcasting the entire season 2 of the Yellowstone series today....so I spent the better part of 10 hours glued to the TV.  That's the most TV I've watched in a single day in years.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> 12 loads of laundry a WEEK??? Yikes!!!


Yeah, 10 or 12.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 14, 2021)

Sometimes I just say "mañana".


----------



## Dana (Feb 14, 2021)

I run my own business, so I don't take days off. Setting a bad example and all that jazz - take frequent breaks though


----------



## Knight (Feb 15, 2021)

Does going to the park spreading a blanket on the grass and watching grass grow count?


----------



## Frogfur (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm retired, a home owner and I'm in a special club. I'm a two stroke survivor. I don't sweat the small stuff anymore. If it needs do'n it'll get done, but other wise I'd rather be fish'n as they say.
But i will admit, a home owner is just a guy on his,way to the hardware store ..


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 19, 2021)

No I do not take days off, I have to live with myself.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Retired over four years, it really kills me if I have to take a day off!  Still up before 5 a.m. every morning.  Most days... to the golf course.  Played 238 18-hole rounds of golf in 2020.  Have a "geezer group" and we try to play every day.  On the Board of Directors at our course and chair of the Building Committee.  I maintain our potable water system at the course.  Also, perform minor repairs to doors, etc. at the course.  
When not at the course, am working on clubs in my basement shop... getting groceries and delivering them to some friends who don't get out... doing odd jobs around the house... etc.  Swore that when I retired, I would not "recline and decline".  So far, have been blessed with good enough health that I can keep active.  So... this past few days when the temps have been at, or near, record lows and I'm stuck at home... what else is there to do but post on online discussion boards????  :>)


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 21, 2021)

There are no days off and that's a good thing.  I have to cook, clean, run errands, fix things, make things and be of help and support to others.  It's called living and I like it.  When what I do is appreciated, I like it all the more.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

Now I take days. When I worked I took days off.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2021)

*From what?*


----------



## molsongolden57 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes I do. In fact I took a mental health day off earlier this week. Sometimes you just need a break.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2021)

I guess by taking days off, you mean not doing anything at all? I can't really do that since I have to make my meals, make my bed, wash dishes, clean Rabbit's cage, take out the garbage, etc. I might say I am doing nothing today, but then later I start to feel better and find I can do something after all.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2021)

Yes, I take days off, most of them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Yeah, 10 or 12.


Goodness me, were you doing all of your neighbours washing, too?


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I guess by taking days off, you mean not doing anything at all? I can't really do that since I have to make my meals, make my bed, wash dishes, clean Rabbit's cage, take out the garbage, etc. I might say I am doing nothing today, but then later I start to feel better and find I can do something after all.


Agree! While I have less busy days than others, I have responsibilities so can’t stay in bed even if I wanted to. Luckily it’s never appealed to me much even while sick. I think the act of having a regular schedule and doing chores out of habit is a good thing. I’m glad I have others who depend on me. It makes me feel purposeful and needed.


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Every single day is a day off and I love it.


----------



## Richard9212 (Jun 13, 2021)

Chet said:


> While you might be retired, it doesn't mean you have nothing to do. Here and now there is winter weather to deal with and snow removal. Then there are the usual house keeping and maintenance chores. While there is no job to get up and go out the door for, any empty time you have from not having to go to work quickly fills and it gets old. Therefore, today I'm doing nuttin'.


I live with grandson and his Father....im the" housekeeper"...and at 83 thats what keeps me going everyday...crazy as it sounds I Love it.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jun 14, 2021)

Richard9212 said:


> I live with grandson and his Father....im the" housekeeper"...and at 83 thats what keeps me going everyday...crazy as it sounds I Love it.


...days off...haha...there is always something to do here...365 days a year...keeps you young and feisty and must admit with a little cussing on the way especially in bad weather...the wonderful thing is we all work together...laugh together and cry together.


----------

